# Cosmetologists, unite!



## Caderas (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey everyone!  I'm just curious who in the forum has a license for the industry and what kind of jobs you've done, or plan to do!

Also.. what field/path did you go down?  (hair, make-up, nails, esthetics, etc)

Thanks ladies and gents! <3


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Apr 1, 2010)

Haven't graduated yet buuuut, I'm in school currently. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I really dislike doing hair, but I plan on doing makeup when I'm graduated.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi~

I have been a licencsed nail tech for 10 years now. I have worked in salon. Right now I do mobile services pt since I have a ft job. Most recently I worked @ New York Fashion Week with Deborah Lippman's team for a desinger named ADAM's show. I plan to make nails my FT supporting career after my big move to the west coast this year.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Apr 1, 2010)

im in cosmetology school and plan to do hair when im done i love coloring hair so hopefully i can get further with that


----------



## Caderas (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the responses everyone!  i'm currently in school with 2 months left, yay!  (kansas has a 1500 hr license)

@macgirl3121 - that sounds really amazing!  i bet you had a blast, for sure.  where are you planning to move on the coast?


----------



## sinergy (Apr 3, 2010)

Im a cosmetologist, three yrs, work as a stylist at a regis salon. ive always loved hair and makeup and finally decided to get my license a few yrs ago when we moved to follow my husbands job. i enjoy it very much, especially hair color, that is def. my strong area. I also would like to start free lance makeup...ive done a few wedding parties and prom makeup but havent delved into that area much yet.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 4, 2010)

I have my license I've had it since 2003, I do not work in a salon environment.. and actually I really really hate doing hair.  My school was a joke, so that could be why.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 4, 2010)

I got my license last year. I am loving every moment, minus some shitty clients!!


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Apr 5, 2010)

Cosmo & Aesth here. Got my cosmetology license last year and will be graduating aesthetics in October


----------



## MizzMelroseMood (Apr 5, 2010)

I would really love to go for nail art courses someday. I love doing my own hair but I don't think I'd ever go to cosmo school for hair, I've seen/heard of so many woman be rude and get crazy in the nicest salons lol. You really can't mess with a girl's hair vision or ur gonna get it lol. Hair color seems like a stressful thing to do because u never know what the outcome is really gonna be until u dry it.


----------



## Rachie285 (Apr 6, 2010)

I have had my cosmo license since 2005, and i have been doing hair and nails ever since.  Currently i am out of the salon due to trying to relocate with my man, part of me misses it part of me does not.  I really like to specialize in color and bio ionic services, as well as both natural and artificial nails.  I am not a huge fan of cutting hair even tho i am good at, just is not as fun as a good color.  As far as there being mean and bitch clients i agree their are some, but there are also great clients.  Some of my clients i have had for years and we have gone thru deaths, divorces, marriages, children its amazing the bond you can create with your clientele if you let them.  For me the pros out weigh the cons.


----------



## ShortnSassy (Apr 7, 2010)

i've been a licensed esthetician for about 3 years now, and i just graduated cosmo school early march and am waiting for my license in the mail (yay!).

i've been a freelance makeup artist with mac cosmetics for 2 years, but i was doing makeup waaay before i was ever licensed, i think i started when i was 10. i just got a job working as an esthetician & stylist at a new salon opening in my town and i start next week! i'm stoked! eventually i want to move down to LA and attend a makeup school or just assist a senior artist to get more experience and ultimately i want to do runway makeup and film makeup.


----------



## sinergy (Apr 7, 2010)

my big dream/goal is to get into theater hair and makeup and would love to do set work for photo shoots or movies. I have always loved hair and makeup and in the beginning my makeup obsession made me want to get into the industry but when i started learning about hair i loved it, and i have an absolute passion for cut/color/styling i still feel like i am in the beginning stages, im constantly learning something new everyday and i dont ever stop self educating myself the internet is amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it surprises me on a daily basis how many people get their cosmetology license or have or are going to school to be a cosmetologist but dont like to do hair. I have at least one or two clients a week tell me they went to beauty school or used to do hair but it wasnt their thing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I guess its like any vocational program (cna, med or dental assistant) you can be licensed to do it but unless your willing to put the time or effort into, as in this case, building your clientele and marketing yourself, basically self educating yourself as well,  you wont see the benefits of this awesome field. I love being a hair dresser and I really believe my passion for makeup gives me an edge cause when i do make it to that time when i am able to work on a production/shoot even weddings/proms/pageants Ill be in demand since i can really do both and will be able to definetley give them the best of both worlds.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 10, 2010)

It wasn't so much building clientèle for me, it was more ... I hate doing hair, I hate cutting hair to be more specific... I still do it for friends and family.. but I just dread when those days come along.. I've done hair on production shoots before.. starting at 8 AM and working until 4 AM.. FTL.


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Caderas* 

 
_thanks for the responses everyone!  i'm currently in school with 2 months left, yay!  (kansas has a 1500 hr license)

@macgirl3121 - that sounds really amazing!  i bet you had a blast, for sure.  where are you planning to move on the coast?_

 
End of July-ish. My husband has a job out there. They are letting him work from here until my oldest son graduates HS next month and my other 2 children wrap up their school year in June.


----------



## Caderas (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel so bad because I'm less than 2 months away from being done with my hours, and I have no idea what to do with my license!  I know there are SO many job opportunities within the field, and it's driving me mad, haha.  I think for a while I might attempt working in a salon (hopefully an Aveda salon!), but I originally got my license to have a background in hair, while mainly working in make-up artistry!  I'm only 20 though, so I think the salon will be good for a while just to get on my feet and see what I like.  If anyone has any good pieces of advice, or perspectives, let me know!


----------



## GLAMORandGORE (Jun 12, 2010)

i graduated in march, went to sb in april and failed my practical so now i'm waiting on my second date, and those of you who are liscensed, well you know how waiting on sb goes -____- i used to work in a salon for about a year and i absolutely loved it. since i didn't have my liscense i couldn't even touch clients unfortunately but i definitely learned a lot. i've been doing makeup for about three years now on the side. i do hair on the side as well. i just want to get my liscense so i can get into a shop already! grrrrr.

my plan is to work at a supercuts or something of the sort along with another regular job so i can build skill, speed, and funds hahaha. then i'll go back to my old salon, and then from there, who knows? i defintely want to focus on hair and do makeup on the side though for sure. my career is definitely what keeps me going every day. man i wish i had that one lady gaga quote memorized...something about not being able to cuddle with a career but it also won't leave you for someone else.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 17, 2010)

-waves- I got my license in general cosmetology in Minnesota about two months ago :3 here, I'm legally allowed to do hair, nails, and esthetics. I'm conisidering moving back to my home town in Kansas for a couple years to save up money since the cost of living is so much cheaper and I've talked to some high end salons that are pretty interested.

Caderas- what school do you go to? I was going to go to Xenon but got the chance to go to the Aveda institute of Minneapolis and I took it


----------



## Caderas (Jun 18, 2010)

I just graduated a few weeks ago from Eric Fisher Academy in Wichita!  that's a great opportunity going to Aveda!!  I've heard their line is pretty good (except their cosmetics).  we went on salon tours around Wichita and every Aveda salon we went into smelled WONDERFUL.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  is your hometown around Wichita or more near Kansas City?


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 18, 2010)

My hometown IS wichita haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ill actually be moved back by the end of the month.


----------



## Sabrunka (Jun 19, 2010)

Howdy, I'm an esthetician and sort of a make-up artist lol.. We were taught that as well in my esthetics course.  I work part time at a spa and part time in the beauty boutique at shoppers drug mart in canada, we carry benefit, smashbox, lancome and clarins and stuff!


----------



## khmershortay (Jun 20, 2010)

Just got my Cosmetology licensed in Maine. Plan on taking the state boards in NH and MA as well, because I plan on moving to MA. Currently I'm employed for a traveling spa company, I do up do and makeup for bridal parties. Love it! Trying to get a job at a salon as well but its hard to find a place that offer part time at first, I want to do this full time but i need to make sure the money is stable because of Loans and loans


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Jul 23, 2010)

Me Me Me! I'm a cosmetologist!! Despite going to THE worst school in my area, I still got my license. I went back to visit the school and found out the school has a 5% passing rate at state board!!! I should've known better than to have high expectations from a school that taught us that we didn't need to do even haircuts because state board didn't check that (totally serious). After school I had a hell of a time trying to find a salon because most salons in my area are so small they didn't take assistants and I wasn't strong enough as a hairstylist to work on my own. But now I'm working at a salon where the owner is an absolute DOLL and helps me out with everything. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnmnianPrincess* 

 
_Me Me Me! I'm a cosmetologist!! Despite going to THE worst school in my area, I still got my license. I went back to visit the school and found out the school has a 5% passing rate at state board!!! I should've known better than to have high expectations from a school that taught us that we didn't need to do even haircuts because state board didn't check that (totally serious). After school I had a hell of a time trying to find a salon because most salons in my area are so small they didn't take assistants and I wasn't strong enough as a hairstylist to work on my own. But now I'm working at a salon where the owner is an absolute DOLL and helps me out with everything. I couldn't be happier!_

 
My school was TERRIBLE also, Its unfortunate to spend money on something that totally sucks.


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_My school was TERRIBLE also, Its unfortunate to spend money on something that totally sucks._

 
Isn't it? I spent $20,000 on my school and found out that the school my teachers liked to bash most was $7000 cheaper, had a huge inflow of clients, and has the highest passing rate in our area.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Aug 13, 2010)

i start paul mitchell the school next month, im going for cosmetology. i might go back for my esthetician (sp) liscense in a few years. here in kentucky we have to have 1800 hours, which aparantly is the highest amount in the country?
im really excited to start school, it'll only take 13 months, if i dont miss school for anything. and im only seventeen so im getting an early start.

anyone have any advice about school in general for me? itd be greatly appreciated.


----------



## sinergy (Aug 14, 2010)

well we only need 1500 in texas, but i think california needs about the same as you, i might be wrong...good luck with school, i hope you have an amazing experience, i was lucky enough to go to a great school with great educators. have fun and take everything in, even if you dont agree with the way something is being taught to you or someone elses technique, learn from it and take what you can out of everything. in this industry you can never really stop learning so use the internet and product line websites to further your knowledge. check out places like behindthechair.com for stylists/students or web forums of other students so you can share your experiences or see what others are up to and if you can check out a few hair shows, i was able to go to quite a few while i was in school and its helped now that i am out working in the real world, i make time to go to them still. 

anyhow, good luck!! and let us know how it goes =)


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Aug 14, 2010)

Halfway through my 2100 hours! Ive been experimenting more with dry hair cutting (my school doesn't teach it) and I've been doing 90% of my cuts dry!


----------



## urthebhlder (Aug 15, 2010)

_Im a licensed stylist and i absolutely love wut i do...i started at a regis salon which is where i pickd up a lot of diversity (which is a great plus in this field) The school i graduated from was expensive but didnt teach much and i believe it is sad that alot of schools are that way but i am now self- employed and loving how much more money i am able to bring in; the main thing with this field is continuing to educate yourself and keeping up with the latest so that you never fall behind, a broader mind brings in more money!!and if it is truely your passion your work will speak for itself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Aug 15, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urthebhlder* 

 
_Im a licensed stylist and i absolutely love wut i do...i started at a regis salon which is where i pickd up a lot of diversity (which is a great plus in this field) The school i graduated from was expensive but didnt teach much and i believe it is sad that alot of schools are that way but i am now self- employed and loving how much more money i am able to bring in; the main thing with this field is continuing to educate yourself and keeping up with the latest so that you never fall behind, a broader mind brings in more money!!and if it is truely your passion your work will speak for itself...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

This! I hate how the majority of my instructors don't want to learn new techniques. Like I said in my last post, I'm teaching myself how to do dry cuts and I'm getting alot of flack for it yet alot of people I talk to that are currently working in salons, say it's becoming more and more popular and a good skill to learn. Makes me sad how people aren't open to learning. 


But, on a different note. Anyone know any good blogs that devot themselves to hair stylists?


----------



## Courtney <3 (Aug 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlexisDDD* 

 
_Halfway through my 2100 hours! Ive been experimenting more with dry hair cutting (my school doesn't teach it) and I've been doing 90% of my cuts dry!_

 


the school im going to attend teaches dry cutting. which seems a little scary to me to be honest. ive been cutting/coloring my own hair for a few years now but the dry cutting just seems ... i dont know. hard lol

i guess i just dont like change?


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Aug 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Courtney <3* 

 
_the school im going to attend teaches dry cutting. which seems a little scary to me to be honest. ive been cutting/coloring my own hair for a few years now but the dry cutting just seems ... i dont know. hard lol

i guess i just dont like change?_

 
Just play with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ive been trying to find different techniques and how to's online but what I find best is just playing with my mannequin. Its pretty much the same but, you can actually see what the outcome will be instead of wondering how it will dry. Its especially nice with curly hair!

PS: Jealous your school teaches you that.


----------



## Courtney <3 (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ what school are you attending?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 18, 2010)

i loove dry cutting! i have super curly hair (and never wear it curly) so when i get it cut my friend straightens it completely then cuts it dry its alot easier that way to see what it will really look like.


----------

